
Micro XP v0.82: Microsoft, EXPerience - diablo1
http://archive.org/details/MicroXPv082
======
diablo1
This is a stripped down version of WindowsXP with a bunch of services,
programs and other XP features removed. Boots up in 7 seconds on an SSD

